# US taxes W-2?



## AmSw14 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi!

I'm wondering if anyone can help me. I've lived abroad for several years now and only recently became aware that I was supposed to file returns in the US. I'm putting together all the forms I need for the Streamlined Filing Procedure and I am wondering if I need to include some sort of foreign W-2 with the Income Tax Return (1040)? Do I need to present an account of my foreign income or is it enough to just write it in on the 1040? I have a normal job with a company here and I make under the Foreign Income Exclusion limit, so there's nothing strange about my situation. I just want to make sure I send in everything I need to. Thank you!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're using tax preparation software, there is a special form for reporting salary income. It's like a W-2, but you fill it out yourself. Can't find the name of the e-form, but it's there in any tax prep software that can handle foreign filers.

If you're filing manually, just put your salary income (gross, not net) on the appropriate line. If you had a couple of jobs, you can always include a freeform schedule that lists your employers for the year and totals up the amount you put on the salary line.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## AmSw14 (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm using TaxAct, so I'll look for the appropriate form. Thank you!!


----------



## maz57 (Apr 17, 2012)

There is no point to including non-US tax and income reporting forms with your US filing for the simple reason that they are not designed for the US tax system. The information on them is gibberish to an IRS computer. Even an IRS human might have trouble deciphering them. 

Whether you use tax software and enter the information into the software forms or you simply write the numbers on your 1040, in the end the IRS is going to have take your word for it. It is a good idea, of course, to save the foreign slips for your records in the very unlikely event the IRS decides to audit. You probably already save them anyway.


----------



## AmSw14 (Dec 8, 2014)

OK, thanks maz57! I'll see how it works with TaxAct. If it seems excessive, maybe I'll skip it.


----------

